# Mother-in-law tongue pasta



## LadyCook61 (May 18, 2008)

Torino Italian Pasta is Genuine Trattoria Grissini, Biscotti, and Spaghetti


mother in law tongue pasta looks interesting.


----------



## quicksilver (May 18, 2008)

*     Designer pasta indeed! At that price they better pay shipping and serve it to me fresh and hot. Too rich for my blood.  I've heard of it but not seen it so multi colored.*
*     I didn't see how much that $8.99 was for - quantity.*


----------



## middie (May 18, 2008)

Probably a pound. Which is a bit much for my budget.


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2008)

Looks like a combo of spinach, tomato, beet and plain pasta.  It might be fun (and a challenge) to make our own.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 18, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Looks like a combo of spinach, tomato, beet and plain pasta. It might be fun (and a challenge) to make our own.


 
It listed what the color flavors were , one of the flavor listed was squid ink
 Anyway I would not pay for it, it is expensive.  I could make my own.  Just thought the pasta was interesting.


----------



## blissful (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful, inspiring! Trying to make that would be quite a challenge. ~Bliss


----------

